

How Companies Can Protect Themselves Against Chargebacks - jaybol
http://chargify.com/blog/how-companies-can-protect-themselves-against-chargebacks/

======
blahedo
They seem to know a lot about how the credit card system works, which is why
the following puzzled me:

 _"Finally, always be sure to request identification when a customer’s credit
card is not signed. A driver’s license or other photographed, government-
issued ID card will verify whether a customer is authorized to use the card in
question."_

In fact, you should insist that they sign the card. Contrary to popular
belief, the signature on the card is not there primarily to provide a
reference signature to compare to (though it's often used that way)---that
signature is your proof that they've actually agreed to the terms of their
credit card agreement. The card is not valid without it.

~~~
wanderr
Howevern in practice that is both annoying and won't do much of anything to
protect you from chargebacks, unless you have some way to prove later that the
card was signed.

The signature area on my card has worn off, and I have re-signed it several
times including with permanent marker, but my signature won't stick. Any
retailers giving me hassle about it annoy me for no good reason and are less
likely to receive my business in the future.

